# "Rule Number 4: Never get high on your own supply..."



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

I am breaking rule number 4 of the late, great B.I.G's Ten Crack Commandments... which I swore I would never do 

I have always had a soft spot for clean aviator watches, this lust was started by IWC's mark 15 and just yesterday my thirst was finally quenched by the Bremont Solo 10 years later.
So I got a little iphone happy and took some quick shots this morning that I thought I would share with everyone.

Here she is:









































































Favorite things about the watch:

1. Screw down crown. I love the freedom of being able to jump in a pool or the lake without having to worry about my watch. (I think this strap can handle it b-))
2. Hardened steel case. I've already hit this baby against my steel door frame at work and not a scratch.
3. Blue Lume... nuff said
4. PVD treated case barrel. I love the way it looks, so unique.
5. Thickest stap i've ever owned

Enjoy your day guys, like always let me know if you need anything.

-Dan


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Dan,
What size is your wrist? Because that watch look as if it wears larger than I thought it would!
Anyway, nice photos, and thanks for sharing.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

I have small wrists. They come in at 6 inches.

-Dan



Spit161 said:


> Hi Dan,
> What size is your wrist? Because that watch look as if it wears larger than I thought it would!
> Anyway, nice photos, and thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

I really like that, but don't need a fourth Bremont.


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

bydandie said:


> I really like that, but don't need a fourth Bremont.


Why not a fourth? And then a fifth!!!


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

valdarrant said:


> Why not a fourth? And then a fifth!!!


Give me a true GMT then I will!


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

valdarrant said:


> Why not a fourth? And then a fifth!!!


Then a sixth!



bydandie said:


> Give me a true GMT then I will!


Fair point. I hope one comes along soon!

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

Outstanding photos and observations. I am seriously considering this piece as my first Bremont. I have always admired the IWC pilot models and this appears to be aesthetically more appealing, better spec'd and certainly more unique at a more competitive price point. I would expect this to be a home run form a commercial perspective. 
Without a local AD to help in the selection process i am having a hard time deciding between the white and cream dials but one of the two will most likely be on my wrist soon.
Thanks for psoting this.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

bydandie said:


> Give me a true GMT then I will!


too right, mate!


----------



## meliaser (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Dan,

I too am looking at the Solo as a potential next watch. If you get some time and would like to, would you be interested in writing a review? I appreciate your 5 positives you wrote about the watch, but I think wearing it for a couple weeks will probably open your eyes to a whole new array of pros and cons. I would greatly appreciate a comprehensive review (or whatever you have time for) and I am sure others on the forum would as well. Thanks!


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

I second that motion and if you could also share what steered you towards the white as opposed to cream dials that would be especially interesting. Thx.


----------



## Genabis74 (Jul 15, 2011)

lovin' the Biggie Smalls reference.. oh and nice watch! =)


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

I was in the pool on labor day and thought I'd try and break in the thickest strap ever... so I submerged it!! Then I submerged it again! With rugged vintage straps I think the more beat up they look the better. However that being said water will ruin this strap if exposed enough. I might try and break it in with oil next time, baseball mitt style.

Here are some photos of the bremont solo submerged.














































*Forum meet Joie! She's my baby. *




































Thoughts after a couple days of wearing this bad boy.

The Good
- I did not see this before but around the raised 3,6, and 9 markers there is polished steel, it's very subtle but when it catches the light it's pure ecstasy. (There are smaller markers above some of the hours on the inner bezel with the same polished steel)
- The two round dots above the yield sign.. I find them to be an intrical part of the pilot look.
- The Date.. This minor complication is so underrated, I have two other watches with no date's and when you sign a lot of papers regularly it get's annoying looking at your watch to find just the time and maybe a different, less usefull compliction you thought was cool when you bought it. The date on this watch is clean, I love the black background and when the hour marker passes it you can still see the date window!
- This is the easiest watch to tell the time on that I have ever owned, even underwater ;-)
- The 3 piece case sits very comfortably for a 43mm watch even on my tiny wrists.
- The propellor on the crown is too cool.
- The darkened steel matches my wedding band perfectly. (see last picture)

The not so good
- I managed to scratch it!!.. when I saw the scrach it was like the first time I saw my father cry. I think Bremont should bump up the next round of watches to 3000 vickeroonies :-d 
(Joking aside this is not Bremont's fault but my own, I'm an animal) 
- There is a reason most companies don't make a strap this thick, it's insanity. It needs to be broken in to fit comfortably, period.

Like always let me know if you guys need anything.

Dan


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the great pics and review Dan! As a new member of the WUS Bremont forum, I have become interested in the Bremont brand recently. I have been researching the MB II and Solo as possible purchases. As there are no Bremont ADs in my area I have not been able to see them hands on, but like others I am drawn to the history/story behind Bremont.

I hope to learn more here and hopefully visit an AD sometime soon. A couple questions have come up that I have not been able to resolve though. Can anyone tell me the case thickness and weight of both the MB II and Solo models? I appreciate any help with this.

Thanks, Terry


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the follow up post Dan. Thats one cool watch and an even cooler dog! You have good taste for sure.


----------



## ccoffin1333 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great review! The Solo is a great looking watch.


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

nice pics and info...Love that strap....Such a clean and simple dial...


"Never get high from your own supply"....right from Scarface when Frank takes Tony under his wing...


Mike


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

I know Dan already told you but, in case anyoen else wants to know: the Solo is 13.5 mm and the MB II is 15 mm.

Thanks!
Anna 



COZ said:


> Thanks for the great pics and review Dan! As a new member of the WUS Bremont forum, I have become interested in the Bremont brand recently. I have been researching the MB II and Solo as possible purchases. As there are no Bremont ADs in my area I have not been able to see them hands on, but like others I am drawn to the history/story behind Bremont.
> 
> I hope to learn more here and hopefully visit an AD sometime soon. A couple questions have come up that I have not been able to resolve though. Can anyone tell me the case thickness and weight of both the MB II and Solo models? I appreciate any help with this.
> 
> Thanks, Terry


----------

